# Fate/Thirty Silver



## Nimademe (Sep 4, 2011)

The wind blows through a certain city in Japan as seven magus of different upbringings and education prepare circles of crimson runes. This is the day they've been preparing for months, years, even their whole lives for. "Ye first, O silver, O iron." they begin, as the ritual to summon their servant commences. A servant of myth, a legend from the past that leaps to the present simply to serve and fight for them. Their minds are prepared, their bodies ready, and their hearts yearn for the ultimate prize. 

The Holy Grail.

The ultimate symbol of desire, a cup piled with the silver of magic to the brim. Those who achieve it could wish for anything in the world, drinking from the cup of Akasha. This is what those seven magus are fighting for, and what they will go to any lengths to achieve. In the end, only one can drink from the Holy Grail, only one can grasp it in their hands, only one can wish for their heart's desire.

Will that one be you?​


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 4, 2011)

In the solitude of the forest of Einsbern, a figure approached the ruins of an old mansion in the forest, that used to belong to one of her ancestors. It has been decades since a soul has stepped in this place, yet a faint link could still be feel.

?Here, my ancestors lost a battle against themselves? I won?t let the same foolish mistake happen again.? the figure said. Following the faint residual prana, the place that she stood was long ago was a magic workshop. Upon closer inspection and removing a bit of rubble, she found an aged summoning circle that was drawn with liquid gems. Staring down, she kneeled and removed her old family crest that allowed the dual summoning of her family to happen. Finally the old link to the other place of summoning was broken. She then took some vials containing the same gem liquid and redrew the circle again with a few modifications, then she bit her own finger, shedding a few drops of blood. Taking a deep breath, she held what seemed to be a ragged cloth.

"Let thy body rest under my dominion, let my fate rest in thy blade. If thou submitteth to the call of the Holy Grail, and if thou wilt obey this mind, this reason, then thou shalt respond." "I make my oath here. I am that person who is to become the virtue of all Heaven. I am that person who is covered with the evil of all Hades." "Yet, thou serves with thine eyes clouded in chaos. Thou, bound in the cage of madness. I am he who commands those chains." "Thou seven heavens, clad in a trinity of words, come past they restraining rings, and be thou the hands that protect the balance!?

A burning sensation overwhelmed her body, and slowly, she opened her eyes. What was in front of her was a woman, in all honestly far too young. It was difficult to believe that this person was a servant, yet what she heard confirmed it, the woman speaking with a voice as pure and clean as the sweetest melody.

?I ask thee, art thou the Master that called me??


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 4, 2011)

*I ask of you, ar-ah you know the rest*

_And so it begins, the task that will test me with a trial by fire._
Mark Reynolds stepped into the room, an old book in one hand, a sword in the other. He stepped towards the center, where a summoning circle had been engraved. He had made the circle himself, hours earlier, and had only finish a few minutes ago. That much time was necessary to perfect the spell. The slightest error would cause the spell to fail, or worse, backfire on him.

Slowly, he placed the sword at the center of the circle, then stepped back. He raised the leather-bound book and opened it. The yellow pages turned slowly, cracking at the pressure. Mark Reynold flipped through the pages until he found the one he needed. 

He spoke the words on the page slowly and carefully. The words of a long dead language filled the room, each syllable carrying ancient power. 

The summoning circle in front of him began to glow, giving off a faint blue light. He knew other mages could have formed the summoning circle with a spell, but that was not his specialty. 

After a few minutes of reciting from the book, the circle suddenly flared, drowning the room in a bright blue glow. Mark shielded his eyes, feeling the book in his hands crumble as its purpose was fulfilled. When the glow faded, he slowly lowered his arm to see the result of the spell.

A knight stood at the center of the circle. polished plated armor covered the knight, which in turn was decorated with many runes and decorations. A decorated sheathe hung from the knight's belt. In the sheathe was a long arming sword made of Damascus steel. A spear was held in the knight's hand.

The knight turned to Mark Reynolds and asked "What is your command, Master?"


----------



## lambda (Sep 5, 2011)

BGM: Prologue

It was a silent night that had settled over Fuyuki. In the cloudless night sky the pale moonlight competed with the town's freely. It found no opposition in the large temple that overlooked the town however, the inhabitants of Ryudoujii already gone to bed.

There was only one exception to be found, a young woman sitting seiza in front of an out of the way room. Her eyes closed, her body and spirit as still as the air around her, to the point her breathing only distinguished her from a statue, the steady motion as precise and reliable as a clock, a measure to the passage of time.

The girl, Saotome Yomi, enjoyed the peace of the night. Until...

She opened her eyes. “Let's do this.”

Without another word she rose to her feet and went into her room, silently closing the door behind her.

BGM: Sound Of Heartstrings 


In the soft candlelight, she checked that the wards on the walls were correctly set, making sure that nothing of the coming ruckus would reach the outside. Satisfied, she activated them. She reached for her bags and retrieved a bundle of clothes. She set its content at the center of the room, where her summonning circle was drawn. It was a finely forged golden piece of jewelry, one of the oldest treasure of humanity. And tonight, she'd use it to summon the greatest Servant of all in the most unusual piece of magic she'd ever done.

It was time.


She took a breath and joined her hands in front of her chest. “Chi, Sui, Ka, Fu, Ku. The four elements bridge the Void to Heaven.”

Prana flooded through her Circuits as one by one four of the branches of the hexagram lit up. In the center a shadow had fallen, an emptiness that absorbed all the light reaching it and letting nothing go. The golden piece though, was still visible.

_“Bishamon stands by my side. Buddha hears my demand.”_

The circle around the star lit up and a great wind started to blow through the room.

_“Mu, Huo, Tu, Jin Shui. Two more are added to the four to breach the Golden Gate.”_

Finally the entire magic circle shone with a great golden light, the void consumed along with all the darkness in the room. Yomi fought to keep control, the power flowing through her body a hundred, a thousand times more than she'd ever handled. Liquid fire filled her abdomen. Her blood was mercury. Gakis and Ashuras feasted on her mind. If she weakened even a little she would fall into a convulsing mess. Yet, she held on.

Her hands flashed through a long series of handseals._ "Rin, Pyou, Tou, Sha, Kai, Jin, Retsu, Zai, Zen! May all those who preside over warriors be Your vanguard! The Way is opened!”_

_"I announce.
Thy body shall be under my command, my fate shall be determined by thy sword.”
Follow the call of the Holy Grail. If thou wouldst obey this mind and this reason, then answer my call."
_

A tornado of Ether rose in the room and would have surely topple her had she been standing.
_
"Make an oath here.
I am the one who shall become the virtue of all afterworld.
I am the one who shall lay out the evil of all afterworld.
Thou art Seventh Heaven at the end of the Sixth paths.
Emerge from the ring of control, guardian of balance…!"_

The room exploded into light and she covered her eyes as a meager defense.

As she waited for them to recover, something hit her leg. She recognized the jewelry as soon as she took it in her hand. She blinking repeatedly until she could look up at the figure standing in front of her. And up. And up.

And up.

Not human. That being might have stood like a man, but he wasn't one. A towering mass of muscles, clad in a colorful tunic and an exotic breast plate. More than his appearance though, the otherworldly aura he possessed could not be mistaken.

His dark face loomed over her, yellow lights peering at her. A mountain rumbled, shaking the entire room. “You have summoned me.”

She nodded in answer, her throat tied up.

“You know what I am, yet you summoned me.”

Another nod.

An eyebrow rose, curious. “Using this.”

Remarkably, her flinch was nearly unnoticeable. She felt his gaze on her, measuring. Looking for... What? Traces of worthiness? Some interesting characteristics? Yomi did not know, but she understood that she could not afford weakness any longer. “Yes,” she said firmly, “I summoned you as my Servant. This was the catalyst.”

He nodded simply, unruffled. ”Why?”

“Because I need to win.” She answered with strength, trying to convey the fierce determination that drove her.

He watched her for a time and then a cyclone fell right on top of the rumbling mountain, lightning crashing on the ground in rapid succession as the Heroic Spirit straightened back and laughed. Yomi would have covered her ears if she wasn't so intent on displaying strength.

After he calmed down, the Spirit knelt before her and took the piece of jewelry. “Indeed, you may need to win. In that case, I shall be Servant Lancer and you shall be my Master.”

With an amused smile, the Servant put it on.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 5, 2011)

_So that was it. with the summoning, I became part of the war. I should consider myself lucky to summon a Saber. I had read accounts from witnesses of previous wars, and they've stated that a Saber had always ended up as one of the last two servants. Let's hope I'm as lucky as the previous Masters.
 -Entry 1, Fifth Grail War of Universe F/ts_

After a few seconds of studying his servant, Mark spoke.

"Servant Saber, I am Mark Reynolds, the one who has summoned you. Since we're in this war together, I'd rather you not call me master. I never ruled over anyone and I never will. Call me by my name instead," Mark said to his servant.

Saber started to move, clearly intended on arguing the point, then stopped. The look on Marks face told Saber any arguing would be useless.

"Understood, Mark. I am certain you know who I am, so I will not speak my name. Instead, may I suggest we find a fortified location to use as our area of operations? We should be prepared before we go visit the supervisor of the war," Saber said as Mark turned and walked towars the exit.

"Mark turned his head to look at Saber, then said "Don't worry. I've got that part covered. Why don't you step outside and see where we are?"

Curious, Saber followed Mark, walking out of the room. In an instant, Saber knew what Mark had meant.

The room was no shed, nor was it a basement of some house. Instead, it was one of the many rooms of a luxurious penthouse suite. Expensive furniture decorated the suite, making the penthouse feel like a throne room. An entire wall of the suite was occupied by bookshelves and computers, forming an extremely useful workstation. Another side of the suite led to a balcony that overlooked the city. In the distance was a church built on top of a hill. A telescope pointed towards the church.

"I had the room prepared months in advance, pulling strings and using up favours. I hope it's to your liking." Mark said as he saw Saber stand there, eyes wide open at seeing the suite.

"I admit I've underestimated you Mas- Mark," Saber said. "I did not expect a mage to use technology."

Mark walked to the balcony, then sat down on a chair next to the telescope. He gestured Saber to sit next to him.

Saber walked towards Mark, then sat down onto the chair.

"From here, we can watch other masters that approach the church. After that, we can gather information on the people them." Mark said as he placed his eye near the telescope.

The church appeared in his vision, the image clear as day. Now, it was just a waiting game.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 6, 2011)

Magic is the greatest power available to mortal man. This has always been in the past, and it is still today. It is with magic that humans survived the terrors of the past, and though few practice this art, and even then not as it was in the time of Legends, it still possesses power beyond what mortal men can comprehend. It is the desire to obtain this power in its purest form, the Holy Grail, that begins this tale. 

The magus knelt down before what she had done. The circle was complete. A relic of importance had been prepared. Ancient texts were opened, and ancient words spoken. Prana from the very earth of the city surged forth, and was given form. A servant.

"Who calls me forth?" The servant looked down. There was a figure, cloaked in bizarre robes. It was feminine, that much the could tell. She must be the one who performed the summoning. "You are the one who has the gall to call herself my master."

"It is I, servant. My prana fuels you, servant. My servant, Rider." The cloaked mage answered. 

"Bah. I should cut you down for your insolence. I answer to none." The servant spat. 

"There is a conflict. For the victor, a great power. It shall grant your desires."

The servant considered this. "Very well, mage. I will take this cup of magic. None shall stop me."

"Let us go, rider. This place is worthless to me. We've a war to win."

Magus and Rider disappeared into the mists, and all trace of their existence went with them. The holy grail war was upon them.


----------



## Serp (Sep 6, 2011)

Antonio stood by the door of the church.
"I did not expect one such as you to be shy." He walked back inside the church. 
As he stepped forward he looked back at Mark and Saber.
"Well come in then, I can't protect you from the other masters outside." And with that he descended inside the darkness of the church.


----------



## Gig (Sep 7, 2011)

Lord Eldrick emerged into the train station of Fuyuki city followed shortly by a man in his early  thirties wearing what appeared to be nothing more than an old rag it had been a long trip from, Tokyo and an even longer one from Britain, but they had finally reached the located for where the war would take place. 

“So this is where the competition is to take place” he said out loud in his native tongue the local Japanese taking little notice of the embodiment of the perfect gentlemen who had graced there backwater nation and city. “Come my friend we must make preparations, I'm required to find suitable living accommodation for our stay in this Fo-u-ci city now come along we have much to do” 

The robed man simply nodded and followed his master out of the station


----------



## Advocate (Sep 9, 2011)

In a small, drab hotel room somewhere near the Station Front, a physically unremarkable, chubby man wearing a neatly-pressed white shirt and black pants squats down before a short table. He gazes nearsightedly at the city map. His eyes are dull. Then suddenly, they light up with something like excitement ? an emotional state the man?s usual associates have never witnessed ? as he puts on his thick, rectangular glasses and begins tracing points on the map with his pen. Outside of his eyes and his hastened heart-beat, though, he still seems as boring and collected as ever.

Steven Hong always believed in balance. At the same time, he was never one to shy away from risks and extremes. Those were the two main tenets of his personal philosophy, and from a very early age the businessman saw to it that all his thoughts and actions proceeded from them. Different extremes were supposed to balance each other out; a risky and hazardous course, perhaps, but Steven felt that in his general circumstances it was not at all unwarranted. Thus, even as he threw himself headfirst into his work, ignoring all other distractions as he strove to make his struggling small business succeed, he also allowed himself a single hobby. And if it was the most dangerous and risky hobby in the world, then that quite simply meant that he had to be very careful and even-tempered in his work.

The cold-blooded, passionless entrepreneur was balanced by the avid, reckless dilettante. The dangerous and irrational goal was balanced by cautious and sensible means. He prepared and planned for this event as carefully as he did for his other ?observations?. But something happened to throw those plans into jeopardy, and now he needed to find a new balance.

Two readily apparent and equally reckless courses of action were readily apparent to the amateur Magus as he pooled together his knowledge of the upcoming? no, of the starting event. Back out of the venture and cut his losses, or see it through to the end to secure the maximum return on his investment.

His investment?

The businessman?s irritation at being thrown into this against his will and without any warning was balanced by the dilettante?s awe at the opportunity that arose before him. After all, this was a chance to play the big game that he has heard so much about, as an equal to real Magi. A long-suppressed sportsman-like interest boiled within him.

?Regardless of what he chose, he needed to be calm and composed if he were to achieve whichever goal he set for himself. Steven?s gaze dulled again as he drew a line to the Church.

?Let?s discuss your proposal, Mr. Archer,? he said quietly to the red-haired man standing behind him.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 13, 2011)

"Master, since you can see the church, should I not hide nearby and launch surprise attacks against anyone who approaches the church? "Saber asked as they continued to observe the church.

Mark looked up from the telescope and thought for a moment. It was entirely possible for Saber to hide nearby and launch ambushes, but there was no guarantee Saber could kill the master in one strike. Worse, once the ambush had been launched, every otehr master and servant will know a battle was near the church.

Mark looked at Saber and shook his head. 

"No, stay here and observe. I have another way of striking at them," Mark said as he got up from his seat. He walked back into the suite and approached a suitcase. Kneeling down in front of it, he inputted the correct password to the electronic lock and opened the case.

Inside sat metallic tubes and a wooden frame. Mark took out each piece from the suitcase slowly. After all the pieces were out, he quickly began piecing them together. Metal tubes snapped into place and slid into perfect fits. In less than a minute, he had finished assembling the tool. The result was a heavily modified Accuracy International Arctic Warfare rifle. The bolt action sniper fired .338 Lapua Magnum rounds, each capable of punching through bone with no effort at all.

Mark walked back to the balcony, then set the rifle down, onto a tripod. Slowly, he moved the rifle around until his aim covered the church entrance.


----------



## Gig (Sep 14, 2011)

Lord Eldrick was pleased with the accommodation that he had acquired for his long stay, it was far enough away from the peasantry's accommodation so that he wouldn't be required to deal with there filth at regular intervals yet close enough to the major districts to allow to to allow easy participation in the war, it was in short perfect for the Lords needs. 

“Come my friend, we have an appointment to attend, it would be rude to be late, of course I may take my time for the sake of being fashionable, I must after all make an impression upon my inferiors” Lord Eldrick spoke out as he summoned a Taxi with a flick of his wrist. He didn't have to wait long as a taxi pulled over next to where he stood. 

For a few seconds Lord Eldrick stood there starring at the Taxi, as the Taxi Driver stared back, a minute past until the Lord spoke out “What are you waiting for peasant?” He spoke out in terrible Japanese 
“You dare expect I Lord Eldrick to open the door for himself, how absurd do you not know your place, do you have no manners?, I am appalled by your service is this is not how you treat your superior” 

The Taxi driver looked at the strange individual for a few seconds before putting his foot on the pedal and driving off, 

“WHAT INSOLENCE!” Lord Eldrick said in an annoyed tone, 
“Come my Servant we shall walk it is though exercise that we shall win this war, while our enemies lazily call upon the services of these ruffians, I Lord Eldrick shall walk while our enemies become plump from there lack of exercise I Lord Eldrick shall remain at the pinnacle of human perfection ” 

The Cloaked man simply nodded and followed behind his master.

And so the Duo walked for several hours though every street, across every road, down every back ally before finally they reached there destination the Chruch. 
“At last we have arrived my loyal servant” Lord Eldrick spoke out 
“It has been a long and difficult trip though this strange and somewhat alien land, we took many treacherous paths, some being more dangerous than others, we have slain many villains who dared try to try and take the wealth of your esteemed master. But at last we are here our journey is complete and due to our efforts we are now stronger, far stronger than we where before, now come our final challenge on this journey awaits us we must open the door of this church so that we may greet our inferiors so they bask in our superiority”


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 17, 2011)

Mark saw the man approach the church. He moved the scope to aim at the man's head. This was his chance to kill a master and end a threat. But before he could pull the trigger, Saber moved and pressed down the rifle.

"If you shoot him now, you will forfeit the war. He is protected by the Church for now," Saber said to him.

Mark looked up and gave Saber an irritated look.

"I wish you told me that earlier," Mark said as he placed the rifle on the ground.

He walked back to the telescope and sat down at the chair. At least he would still know who the other Masters are.


----------



## Gig (Sep 19, 2011)

Eldrick walked forward pushing the doors to the church open, completely unaware of how close he had just come to Assassination attempt “I Lord Eldrick have arrived at last. I'm terribly sorry to keep you all waiting, but now is your chance to gaze upon your superior before I am forced to humiliatingly crush you like the insects you all are” Lord Eldrick cried out into the seemingly empty Chruch.


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 19, 2011)

Rachel felt her throat run dry. She had pictured this specific Heroic Spirit as a youth, but this was beyond her expectations. After a few moments, the gazing servant moved her lips.

?Let me clarify something, my Lady. You summoned me out of any other Heroic Spirit, a Servant under Caster which are called the weakest, and on top of that me?? This was not curiosity, or even a real question. She felt like she was just looking for a confirmation, as she was a Heroic Spirit without the body of a hero, a young and delicate girl, not having experienced the rigors of rapid growth, dressed in strange clothes. Her clothes seemed woven with light, shimmering and shining as the moon shined on it.

?Yes, I summoned you out of all the spirits, demigods, zealots, and warriors who have proven useless in the past wars for the Grail, and this war is no different. Let us depart Caster, we have an appointment with the Mediator.? Rachel said, before taking a gem from her pocket, but was immediately stopped by her Servant's tender hand. ?Allow me, my Lady.? The Servant made a small gesture, and a dove flew to her hand. She imbued a bit of prana in the dove before sending it towards the Church. Yet even before the dove arrived, Rachel's vision numbed. She could see from inside the church, a foreign sight connected to a physical object. The prana infused dove landed on a windowsill, to the side of her vision.


----------



## Advocate (Sep 22, 2011)

Steven Hong was taking an inconspicuous walk through the mid-night street, his Servant, Archer, following him in spirit form. His heart-beat has calmed down, and he looked every bit composed and bored; indeed, if anything, he looked a bit too normal to be outside at this time of the night in a city that's been home to so many night-time scares. He decidedly didn't look like a romantic who might appreciate the atmosphere of the night.

Behind his glasses, however, his eyes were keen and appraising. Both he and his most unexpected Servant - now that they have reached a temporary accord, of a sort - were on the look-out for traps or other Masters. Unpleasantly, Steven Hong noted to himself, leaving the war was not such a viable choice even if he really wanted to. For one thing, it was far from assured that he would be allowed to simply leave...

And for another, he had to get to the Church first, avoiding any ambushes that might have been set up along the way.

In fact, he felt quite certain that he was walking into a trap.

Still, death was a clear risk at any point of this enterprise, and Steven Hong definitely knew about how deliberate risks must sometimes be taken to reap great rewards. Death was but one of many possible outcomes, as was surviving without having gained or lost anything - or actually attaining a significant advantage in the War.

His servant, Archer, was willing to agree with him on the point of risk, if nothing else.

Steven Hong arrived at the Church, but didn't enter it yet, instead finding potential cover in a neatly-trimmed garden nearby. Calmly, he extended his senses, searching for anything of note within the area... Did anyone else arrive here yet?


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 22, 2011)

Watching through the telescope, Mark wrote down notes on his notepad while memorizing the faces of the masters that approached the church. Saber stood beside him, on lookout for any master of servant that might approach them.

Mark saw a man and a servant approach the church, but instead of entering, hid near by. He saw a small bird land beside a window and did not move from that spot.  He was tempted to shoot the bird to see if a mage controlled it.


----------



## Serp (Sep 23, 2011)

Lord Eldrick entered the church and started to shout about his prowess.
Antonio peered his head around a pillar, spotted lord Eldrick and smiled a grim smile.
He turned and started to walk towards the master.

"A master I assume, an arrogant master at that." Antonio turned and walked towards the Alter.

"Come along then." He said as he stepped towards the alter. 

Once he reached his destination, he turned towards Lord Eldrick once again.
"I am Father Antonio, welcome my son to the holy grail war, and now announce yourself before me and the Lord!"


----------



## Gig (Sep 23, 2011)

“I need not announce my name before the Lord, for the heavens already know of the majesty and heroism of the invincible Lord Eldrick, heir to the prestigious Abon family and master of the arts of war and mage craft, ALL even the Lord himself bows before my majestic presence” Lord Eldrick replied clenching his fist dramatically. 
“Now that these pleasantries are over I must insist you reveal the reasons for summoning us here to this backwater city, surely there are more fitting locations for a competition supposedly as prestigious as this one”


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 24, 2011)

A shadow entered the Church, its presence unknown to anyone save perhaps the Priest in charge. It hung just above the entrance, giving it a perfect view of all who entered and left the church. So far only one magus has met with the Priest, but there was a possibility that a few had already met him before the shadow. A trivial matter; there were many means that could be employed to find the others, but for now it payed to play safe. 

The shadow crept in through one of the windows, transforming into a perfect copy of the church's gothic stonework. There was a bird perched next to the window, prana emanating from it. Another magus was using the Church to scout the place it seems. Inside, the shadow saw an arrogant blowhard speaking before the Priest. The blowhard did not seem to notice its presence, and indeed of the others watching the Church. What they spoke of was of little consequence to the shadow, and so it waited inside, until the so-called magus was finished.


"Espionage. I see you are at least versed in the basics of war, Magus." Scoffed Rider. He was standing atop a stone building, their presence concealed by his master's powers.

"Know your enemy, as well as know who you are, keys to victory." She replied. The magus was squatting inside a magic circle, brimming with energy that paradoxically hid itself.

"So far we have known only one fool. He shall be dispatched easily." 

"Underestimate, and defeat shall be certain, constant vigilance."

"True enough, magus." Conceded Rider. "But he may prove useful to us."

"Possibility, a lure or shield or bludgeon, weaken the strong ones."

"Bah." Rider snorted. "Do we continue waiting?"

The magus nodded, then focused on the spells being cast. A few more shadows sprouted out of the main shadow, these ones less concealed than the original and crept out of the church.


----------



## Nimademe (Oct 2, 2011)

Gig said:


> ?I need not announce my name before the Lord, for the heavens already know of the majesty and heroism of the invincible Lord Eldrick, heir to the prestigious Abon family and master of the arts of war and mage craft, ALL even the Lord himself bows before my majestic presence? Lord Eldrick replied clenching his fist dramatically.
> ?Now that these pleasantries are over I must insist you reveal the reasons for summoning us here to this backwater city, surely there are more fitting locations for a competition supposedly as prestigious as this one?



The sound of a coinflip was heard, another man in church garb emerging from the shadows. "Antonio, cease your rudeness, you're disturbing our guest's fragile sensibilities." the man said, before turning to Eldrick. "You're here to fight a war, magus." he said, his voice gravelly and his hand fumbling around with a silver coin. The other man towered over both Antonio and Lord Eldrick, his arms covered with scars. "Do you have a wish, boy? Of course you do." he says, mocking him.

"To put it simply, this is a war for the Holy Grail, which can grant yours or any other wish. Slay the other six servants, and you may drink. Is that something you can understand, boy?" the tall man taunted, laughing powerfully.


----------



## Gig (Oct 4, 2011)

“Who dares suggest that I Lord Eldrick am lacking in the intellect required to understand such simple rules truly you don't know with whom you are dealing” Lord Eldrick said as he walked over to the giant of a man and looked him in the eye “I demand that you relinquish your name and identity to me peasant so that if we are ever to face on the field of battle I know the name of the man I humiliated”


----------



## Nimademe (Oct 4, 2011)

"My name is of no importance." 

The tall man flipped the silver coin again, before pocketing it. "However, if you require a name to address your Father by, it is Batach Iscariot." Nearing Lord Eldrick as if to strike him, he instead pointed towards the door. "If you understand the rules, then leave to wage battle. Striking me down will render you an unsavory man, for both the Church and the Grail." 

"I doubt you could even touch me without your holy pet, regardless."


----------



## Gig (Oct 10, 2011)

"We shall see if  a time comes when we must test our martial prowess against one another, until that time I bid you fair well,” Lord Eldrick said as he moved away towards the door leaving the giant known as Batach Iscariot and father Antonio alone in the chruch. 

_What an Interesting individual he like myself is a man who possesses no fear, I could respect a man such as him, no matter how impure his bloodline may be, hopefully the competitors in this  little war are at least half as interesting_Lord Eldrick thought to himself as he pushed the Door open and stepped out of the Chruch. 

“Come my servant I have seen what I needed to see” Lord Eldrick said to the Cloaked man who had been patiently waiting outside, nodding in response the Cloaked man followed behind his Master as they left the area surrounding the Chruch.


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 10, 2011)

At the forest, Rachel looked up at her Servant. Caster had a light smile on her face, but didn't press the matter. She was watching more than just those men talking. "Caster, how many Servants have you spotted so far?" "Excluding myself, three. I don't think I can track Assassin at this point unless he makes a move, do you want me to proceed to the introduction with the mediator?"

Rachel nodded slightly as the dove looked for a way to enter the building, finally finding an open window and flying towards the priests. As he touched it, a message made of residual mana on the bird was transmitted to him, leaving it a normal bird instead of a familiar.

"Let's go Caster, we must make arrangements to secure a position. Keep watch on the Church, in case another Master approaches."


----------



## lambda (Oct 19, 2011)

BGM

"And what are your plans now, Master?"

"Right now, to make a phone call." Yomi said as she drew a cellphone from the fold of her clothes. "I must contact the church representative for this War."

In the day since she'd arrived in Fuyuki, Yomi had done some reconnaissance of the area, including the church that was to be neutral ground for the War. A lone building on top of a grassy hill, the place was far too open for her liking and she would not set foot near there if she could help it. To inform the representative that she had officially joined the War, a phone call was enough. 

Two rings and she was answered by a deep, but somewhat gentle voice. "This is Father Batach speaking, may I ask who this is?" He said from the other side of the line.

She nodded, that was the name she'd been given. To the point then, there was no need to beat around the bush. "I am Yomi Saotome.. I wished to inform you that I have successfully contracted a Servant."F

The voice on the line was silent for a few moments, before speaking up. "Magnificent! Is he to your liking, out of curiosity?"

"He will do." She said confidently." Is there anything else we have to discuss about?"

"Do you understand the rules of the War?"

"The winner takes all through any means necessary, so long as we leave no witness."

"...Hahaha! You have an excellent grasp of the situation, girl! Very well, you have my blessing, I wish you the best of luck."

"Thank you, Father." She paused for a second and then spoke in a softer tone. "I wish that the days ahead won't bring too much work for you to bear."

"The concern is appreciated girl, I'll make sure not to strain my back. God bless you, and farewell." he finished, the call ending.

She put down the phone with a sigh. Her servant was sitting on the other side of the room, sipping on some steaming tea. She poured herself a small cup, her glasses fogging up as she brought it to her lips.

"You speak unpleasant truth with bluntness." Lancer said inbetween sips.

Unpleasant it may be, but she had lived with it her entire life. She was used to it. "It is what it is. I don't see the point in covering it up with niceties.'"

"Indeed, sweet words will not make a harsh truth any softer. But do not forget child, that action bring about the truth of the world, in that order." Lancer smiled.? Don't make such a sour face Master. This was nothing more than an advice.? 

The miko finished her tea with a huff. "Tomorrow will be a busy day, I'm going to sleep.?

Lancer got up.?Then I shall familiarize myself with the area. Rest well, Master.?


----------



## Advocate (Oct 23, 2011)

Calmly and methodically, Steven Hong examined the surrounding area. Since he already made up his mind to participate, there was nothing to be gained through groundless paranoia; instead, the canny businessman preferred well-grounded apprehension. Uninformed fear would yield him nothing; but on the contrary, if he had a good idea exactly what - and _who_ - he should be wary of in this auction, he would, at least, have a good groundwork that he could expand on.

Moving past himself and Archer, Steven first looked straight towards the Church, noting, in that order, the signature of a Magus (which he tracked as it moved into the Church itself) a faint trace of mana that could be a Familiar or a Servant, another, slightly weaker Magus and a much weaker signature - an amateur magic-user or an apprentice of some sort, perhaps.

Turning to examine the wider area within his radius, Steven eventually spotted another signature at a considerable distance from the Church - yet, unmistakeably, one belonging to a Magus. A coincidence in this case was highly unlikely; most probably this was another Master, perhaps spying on the Church by means of a Familiar.

Further scanning proved fruitless. Steven had to admit that he was rather disappointed; then again, spotting as many as two Masters was perhaps better than what he might have hoped for. What bothered him was that others probably caught a glimpse of him from afar. But as long as they did not learn anything particularly specific...

Steven's musings were interrupted by a motion; the Magus who had walked into the Church was now leaving and heading in Steven's general direction at the other end of the church grounds.

Reluctantly, Steven disengaged his scan and, bidding his Servant to be wary, stepped out to greet the other Magus. Best to familiarise himself with at least some of the competition before the actual bidding starts - Steven was fairly sure that neither of them was mentally prepared for a confrontation just yet, let alone at the church grounds.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 25, 2011)

?We?re being idle,? chided a bronze-skinned man at the back of the study, languorously picking grapes from a bowl, scratching his greying beard with a free hand. ?At this rate, the others in this war will think we?re dead ? or useless.?

?This is not idleness,? Henry replied through gritted teeth, setting aside his book. _An Assassin shouldn't be heard or seen unless asked for. Why are you so determined to be so bloody difficult?_ ?I know your reputation, but try thinking like an Assassin.?

?Ah, but I am. That?s the problem.? Straightening up and wiping his hands on his clothes, Assassin started counting off on his fingers. ?As an Assassin, I should be going out and doing some reconnaissance; seeing the other Masters and their Servants; watching their fights; just generally finding out the lay of the land ? considering you?ve never been here before, that should be your first priority. But instead??

'_Instead_, we're waiting for the competition to defeat themselves! Our best chance of success in this war is to take advantage of the other Servants' fights - finishing off the wounded. It is in our best interest to stay hidden, where they cannot find us, and wait for an opportunity." 

"And thus, idleness!" Assassin grinned, and then turned to leave. "I'll be heading out anyway - you can stay here as you please, and let the world forget about you, but I'm not the kind of man who can do that. There's no need to worry, I'm more than capable of looking after myself even in this form. Of course, you can use a command seal to stop me, but you won't. I'll see you in the morning."

Henry grit his teeth again. This wasn't how it was supposed to go - this wasn't how an Assassin was supposed to behave. He briefly considered using a Command Seal, discarded the thought almost immediately as a tremendous waste. Almost as quickly dismissed the idea of just staying behind. _You're a bloody Enforcer, Henry - show him who's the boss._ "Alright then, you arrogant, bloodthirsty bastard. I'm coming with you." _You might be the worst Assassin the world's ever known, but I'm stuck with you. Time to make the best of the situation._

"Well, I'm no bastard, but if you're coming along, I have a plan..."


----------



## Nimademe (Oct 30, 2011)

Turning to his partner Antonio, who had been silent since his arrival, Batach towered over him. How odd, that they'd send a former magus as the primary mediator for this war, not one as dedicated to the church as himself. Brushing the matter from his mind, he started a conversation with the younger priest. "Interesting group, aren't they brother?" he asked, flipping his coin high into the air, before catching it with a powerful punching motion, the air around his fist disturbed. His strength definitely wasn't normal, a single punch being able to rend a man, but what gave him this power was unknown.

Except to him, he supposed.


----------



## Gig (Nov 8, 2011)

Lord Eldrick watched as a small Asian man emerged from the darkness in front of him, ?Who  dares block the path of I the great Lord Eldrick do you not know your place peasant how dare you intrude upon the path that I have set forth for myself, I command you this instant to step aside or I shall be forced to take action against you for the insult you have inflicted upon me ?Lord Eldrick spoke out as he stared down at a somewhat confused  Steven. 

Several moments passed as Steven tried to think up a response he didn't want to back down from this bully but before he could think up a valid response ?That does IT!? Lord Eldrick called out as he removed the leather glove from his left hand ?You have left me no choice for the insult that you have brought upon me I Lord Eldrick of the house of Abon challenge you to a duel? Bringing his  right hand back armed with his fearsome glove Lord Eldrick struck like lighting slapping poor Steven across the face.


----------



## Advocate (Nov 8, 2011)

Steven listened to the tirade somewhat tensely, unable to get a word in edgewise. This man was a lunatic; then again, Steven quickly corrected himself, true Magi often are very eccentric. This one was simply overt.

His face betrayed no emotion as he bowed with his head and was immediately slapped.

"You have left me no choice - for the insult that you have brought upon me, I, Lord Eldrick of the House of Abon challenge you to a duel!" The strange "lord" raged.

"Duel" was not a word in Steven's dictionary, however. On the other hand, this loud proclamation helped him resolve a dilemma of etiquette.

Bowing again, Steven said, patiently: "Greetings, Mr. Abon. I am afraid that this has been a misunderstanding, as I did not intend any kind of insult. I simply intended to greet a fellow participant in our common venture. My name is Mr. Hong, and I am very pleased to meet you, Mr. Abon."

Thinking, he adds: "However, if you insist on challenging me to a duel, I would be willing to oblige you. It certainly would speed up the process, at the cost of limiting both our options. In that case, perhaps our Servants could serve as our seconds?"


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 9, 2011)

"What is that idiot doing? Announcing himself" Mark Reynolds said to himself as he continued to observe the Church.

So far, he has seen all the even that had occurred near the church, right up the fool of a Master openly challenging the otehr man to a duel right outside the neutral ground. Either way, this would benefit him. Either the man would be disqualified from the war, or they would reveal their servants.

"Saber, I want you to grab the extra telescope and bring it here. I want you to observe the battle with me. Tell me if you recognize anything" Mark Reynolds said to his servant as he continued to watch the scene unfold.

Silently, Saber walked to the extra telescope and moved it to face the church. After a moment of fiddling, Saber aimed the telescope to the right angle and joined Mark Reynolds to observe the battle.


----------



## Serp (Nov 10, 2011)

Antonio looked up at the larger man with Apathy and then to the two men about to start a duel.

"Interesting, yet passively boring to my eyes, these eyes at the least." 

Antonio looked at the two men.
"The church is not a playground for your fickle battles, if you wish to start of the holy grail war with a bang rather than a whimper" He rubbed his hand across his hip as if to touch something under his robes. "Then I suggest you remove yourself from these grounds and fight elsewhere."

Batach's strength was mysterious, he was like to remind men of Samson of old. But Anotonio was like Joseph, his dreams could show him places and truths from elsewhere. A gift he treasured himself.


----------



## Gig (Nov 10, 2011)

“A second shall not be necessary I Lord Eldrick wouldn't dream of sending another to fight my battles I also require no such aid in the field of battle, if you be a man you shall face me alone in a 1 on 1 duel, as the challenged I shall allow you the privilege of both selection of our duelling ground and weapon” Lord Eldrick declared as he ignored the priest's comments 
“If you wish you may bring along your pet to inspect your chosen weapons so that you know when you are vanquished you where slain due to an inferior piece of equipment on your part but by the  superior skill in which  I Lord Eldrick shall bring to bare against you, now do you accept my terms peasant”


----------



## Advocate (Nov 10, 2011)

"I beg your pardon, Mr. Abon. By seconds I meant trusted third parties who would see to it that our interaction is conducted fairly and bear witness to its outcome." Steven turns to look at Antonio, and bows again. "But maybe it would be best to entrust the representatives of the Church with this, as well as with the traditional right to choose the battleground?"

"After all, it must be both neutral and safe from unwarranted attention; the latter is in the observer's interests as well, is it not?"


----------

